# 2012 1.4L Cruze 2LT pulling P015B O2 sensor code.



## Nickles25 (Jun 16, 2014)

New to the thread and am having what appears to be an O2 sensor issue with my 2012 Cruze 2LT 1.4L.

The car is idling very rough to the point where it's shaking the car and feels like it wants to stall out(Headlights flicker). Accelerating is very difficult as well and the check engine is on of course.

I ran the code reader on it and it gave me bulletin P015B.

I'm not sure if this is the upstream or downstream sensor. Do you typically need to replace both if there is an issue?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Would be for the front O2 sensor.

Any mods?


----------



## Nickles25 (Jun 16, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Would be for the front O2 sensor.
> 
> Any mods?


Thanks. Nope no mods. Happened at 65,000 miles. I just started running midgrade fuel three fill-ups ago to improve performance/acceleration. Not sure if that can have an effect on it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Remove the spark plug cover - do you hear a hissing noise coming from the round valve in the valve cover? If so, that's a common cause of random O2 sensor codes on this car.


----------



## Nickles25 (Jun 16, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Remove the spark plug cover - do you hear a hissing noise coming from the round valve in the valve cover? If so, that's a common cause of random O2 sensor codes on this car.


So I checked the PCV and it was hissing. Looks like the whole valve cover would need replaced. Hope this is covered under the powertrain lol.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If it's not covered it should be fairly cheap. Engine Valve Cover for 2012 Chevrolet Cruze|55573746

Not sure if this is the exact part or for the right year but for reference looks to be about $60


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nickles25 said:


> So I checked the PCV and it was hissing. Looks like the whole valve cover would need replaced. Hope this is covered under the powertrain lol.


It is covered by powertrain. If the dealer fights you, tell them to call GM.


----------



## Nickles25 (Jun 16, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> If it's not covered it should be fairly cheap. Engine Valve Cover for 2012 Chevrolet Cruze|55573746
> 
> Not sure if this is the exact part or for the right year but for reference looks to be about $60


Thanks for this info, I appreciate it.


----------



## Nickles25 (Jun 16, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> It is covered by powertrain. If the dealer fights you, tell them to call GM.


Thanks for your help. I'll let you know how it goes as I will be scheduling an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Nickles25 (Jun 16, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> It is covered by powertrain. If the dealer fights you, tell them to call GM.


Just an update: Dealer replaced PCV Valve cover, which as expected was covered under Powertrain.

On an unrelated note, I had them check into a rattle in my left front and a potential transmission leak.

The strut was blown out on the left side and they ended up having to replace the whole package on the left and right front. I was informed that GM redesigned the strut so both sides needed replaced.

The left was replaced free with my extended warranty but had to pay for the right one(which I thought was BS since it was a redesign, but I don't make the extended warranty rules).

As far as the transmission leak, I had a small leak in the transmission cooler hose around the metal crimps near the engine block. This would have cost $180.00 to fix but they said it wasn't leaking bad enough to replace. Could probably get it replaced cheaper at a local repair shop also.

Rides and runs like brand new!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update Nickles25! Let us know if you have any questions or concerns regarding your Cruze. We would be happy to assist . 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## xxkaylee (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi All, new to the site; i am having the same issue as Nickles25. I replaced my front O2 sensor in my chev 2012 1.4l and still feel like i have no power. I have no warrenty left on my vehicle. What should i do next? 


"The car is idling very rough to the point where it's shaking the car and feels like it wants to stall out. Accelerating is very difficult as well and the check engine is on of course."


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

xxkaylee said:


> What should i do next?


Are they any codes? When was the last time the sparkplugs were changed?


----------

